# كتاب رائع فى حسابات الغلايات Boiler Calculations



## Eng-Maher (29 أكتوبر 2017)

*Boiler Calculations*

كتاب رائع التحميل من المرفقات


----------



## refaiy22 (21 ديسمبر 2017)

جميل شكرا


----------



## hakaro73 (13 مارس 2018)

جزاك الله كل الخير ..


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (14 مارس 2018)

هذا الكتاب - اشبه بمشاريع التخرج لطلبة الهندسه 
وتكتمل الفائده - بعد التسلح بهذه المبادئ المدونه فى الكتاب
بزيارة محطة توليد طاقه بخارية - او التدرب بها - او العمل بها - حيث - عالم من المعرفه - غزارة فى المعلومات - ثرمو ديناميك - هندسة انتاج - بتروكيماويات - توربينات - مولدات - مكثفات - اتزان حجمى وحرارى - علم متصل - يسعد به كل شغوف بالعلم والمعرفه
حاول - جرب


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 ديسمبر 2018)

شكرا اخى م محمود شرفت الموضوع وشكرا على التوضيح


----------



## salehshati (28 فبراير 2019)

مشكور مهندس


----------

